# Apalachee



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Photographed on the 27th April 2002 at the Lake Ontario port of Oswego in New York State, the tug APALACHEE was originally operated, under the same name (WYTM71), as a “Manitou” class medium harbour tug by the United States Coast Guard. She is now operated by Kowar T A and registered in Oswego.

Photo changed 24th July 2004


----------

